# Ate undercooked scone - risk of listeria / salmonella?



## Helenx

Hi sorry,

Really daft question. I ate a scone from a cafe that was marked as home made, so no idea what kind of eggs they used.

I picked the biggest scone which apart from being greedy was a mistake as the inside of the scone was undercooked. It wasn't raw mix or anything but definitely undercooked. I ate it not thinking at the time and now it's really playing on my mind, with the eggs and things inside the mix.

I am only a couple of weeks off giving birth and scared to death I've eaten something which will give the baby listeria or salmonella or whatever else you get from undercooked eggs, how will I know if its done harm?

I also had jam but I think that's ok.

Is undercooked cake / scones ok?


Many thanks - neurotic Helen xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Helen. 

I wouldn't worry. It is likely even if undercooked that the eggs themselves would be cookeddye to the time that they were In the oven

If you start with any vomitting/diahorrea then see your gp. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Helenx

Thanks Kaz.

Next time ill let my brain rule my tummy! Xx


----------

